# Planung und Bau eines  Schwimmteiches



## Tobert (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo ich heiße Tobias (27 jahre) und bin sehr begeistert von diesem Forum hier. Ich habe hier schon Wochen verbracht...

Habe vor etwa 5 jahre ein Haus gekauft mit ca 1000qm Grundstück und einem Pool im Garten, der allerdings schon Jahre ohne Wasser ist.
Nunja, am Anfang träumte ich den besagten ´´Chemiegumpen´´ auf vordermann zu bringen, doch dann bekam ich Wind von Naturpools und Schwimmteichen, die mich bis heute nicht loslassen.
Nach einigen Büchern und Internetrecherchen bin ich nun bei euch Teichbauprofis, und hoffe das ihr mir einwenig helfen könntet fehlendes feintuning oder auch komplettumgestaltung meines Konzeptes zu ergänzen.

Plan:
60qm Rechteckiger Schwimmbereich bei 1,5m tiefe ca. 90000 liter
ca. 60qm Pflanzenfilter
Kiesfilter von oben nach unten durchströmt
Lufthebertechnik
Zielsaugtechnik 2x Bodenabläufe 1x skimmer
Keine Fische

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Gelände
         

Hier mein Kozept 
    
Was haltet ihr davon?
Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Rhabanus (3. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Tobias,
es scheint, ich bin der erste, der dich willkommen heisst. 

Mit 22 Jahren ein Haus gekauft - Respekt. Ich war deutlich drüber....

Ich nehme mal dein Konzept etwas auseinander - so wie ichs bislang verstehe.
- Planst du auch eine Uferzone / Sicherheitstufe im Schwimmbereich? Sieht nicht so aus, würde ich aber empfehlen
- Ist dein Konzept an Naturagart angelehnt? ZST und FG deuten darauf hin. Wenn du mit LH / Schwerkraft baust, brauchst du große Rohrquerschnitte, der NG ZST Kasten wäre dein Nadelöhr
- der Skimmer und 2. BA scheinen mir sehr weit vom Einlauf in den FG weg zu sein : Versuche kurze Leitungswege zu erreichen
- der kiesdurchströmte Bereich direkt vor dem LH - sieht nach dem 2. Nadelöhr aus. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der LH trockenläuft, weil nicht genug Wasser nachströmt
- ich befürchte, dein Flow an den BA´s und Skimmer wird sehr gering sein. Der LH ist verhältnismäßig weit weg. und wenn deine Pflanzen im FG gut wachsen, gibts den nächsten Widerstand bei der Wasserbewegung/Flow
- willst du "Stereo" filtern? Einmal mit Pflanzen und dann nachfolgend mit Kies?

Soweit erstmal die ersten Eindrücke von mir. 
Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Tobert (3. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Michael, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

- Im 2ten Konzeptblatt habe ich geplant die Schwimmbereichmauer ca. 30-40 cm unter der Wasserlinie laufen zu lassen und danach ca 1m breite Uferzohne. Reicht das als Sicherheit aus?
- Ja das Konzept ist an NG angelehnt, aber wie hier im Forum schon gelesen würde ich auf Rohre von DN100 gehen bzw. garkein Kasten verwenden, sonder direkt mit den Schiebern in den FG?
- Ja genau "Stereo" Filtern. Damit sich der Mulm im Pflanzenfilter vorher absetzt und den Kiesfilter nicht verdreckt (so die theorie), und ich dann das gefilterte Wasser mit Drainagerohren von unten absauge und zurück in den Teich pumpe.

Habe auch gelesen das man lieber den Filterkeller etwas größer bauen sollte wenn Technik dazukommen würde, Platz hätte ich ja, nur nach der bisher geplanten Strömungsreihenfolge ergibt sich kein Sinn mehr nach dem Filtergraben das Wasser z.b. von Grobschmutz zu Filtern (mit Spaltsieb, Trommelfilter, usw).

Nachfolgend eine Skizze mit umgekehrter Strömung, und damit das Problem: wie bekomme ich jetzt einen durchströmten Kiesfilter?
  
Gruß Tobias


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2016)

HalloTobias.

Wenn Du schon mit Bodenabläufen und Skimmer planst, würde ich diese auf jeden Fall erst in einen mechanischen Vorfilter leiten, damit Du den groben Schmutz aus dem Wasser trennen kannst. Dies bedeutet weniger Belastung (Arbeit) für einen biologischen Filterbereich und auch eine längere Standzeit (d.h. längere Reinigungsintervalle).

Um das ganze Konzept mit einem Luftheber zu betreiben, hat Michael ja schon angesprochen, benötigst Du größere & offene Wege, was schon mind. DN 110er in den Rückläufen sein sollten. Wie viel davon, hängt auch von deinem Umwälzvolumen ab. Bei 3 Leitungen - 2 x BA und 1 x Skimmer - hat sich ein Durchsatz von je 10 m³/h je Anschluss etabliert.

Kurze Wege vom Teich zum Filter - hier insbesondere zu einem Vorfilter - wurden auch schon angesprochen und so würde ich die letztere Skizze als besser empfinden.

Der Luftheber sollte dann hinter dem Vorfilter zum Einsatz kommen und das Wasser dann in den Teich schieben.

Den durchströmten Kiesfilter kannst Du dennoch machen, nur dass Du ihn nicht als Zulauf, sondern als Rücklauf nutzen könntest. Der Kiesfilter bietet nicht so die große Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien und sollte nicht als Sedimentierungs-/Absetzbecken verstanden werden. Auch wird er weniger Volumen durchlassen, so dass evtl. noch direkte Rückleitungen in den Teich zu empfehlen wären.

Das wäre so meine Idee.


----------



## Tobert (3. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Zacky.


Du meinst mit:

Der Luftheber sollte dann hinter dem Vorfilter zum Einsatz kommen und das Wasser dann in den Teich schieben.

In den Filtergraben schieben?
Teich-Vorfilter-LH-FG?

Und was meinst du damit?



> Den durchströmten Kiesfilter kannst Du dennoch machen, nur dass Du ihn nicht als Zulauf, sondern als Rücklauf nutzen könntest. Der Kiesfilter bietet nicht so die große Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien und sollte nicht als Sedimentierungs-/Absetzbecken verstanden werden. Auch wird er weniger Volumen durchlassen, so dass evtl. noch direkte Rückleitungen in den Teich zu empfehlen wären.



Ich dachte im Kiesfilter haben die Bakterien am meisten Besiedelungsfläche?!
Und als Absetzbecken wollte ich das nicht nehmen. Da soll nur das schon durch den Filtergraben gesäuberte Wasser durchlaufen.


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2016)

Ja, ich persönlich halte es für sinnvoller, wenn Du das Wasser erst durch den Vorfilter schiebst und es dann mit dem Luftheber weiterleitest. Ob hier jetzt ein Filtergraben oder ein durchströmter Kiesfilter kommt, liegt in der Betrachtungsweise und der eigenen Definition dieser Bestandteile. Filtergraben und Pflanzenfilter oder wie auch immer das alles genannt wird, kann man aus verschiedenen Richtungen betrachten.

Ich schiebe das Wasser nach dem Vorfilter erst durch eine künstliche Biologie und von dort läuft es weiter in drei Kieszonen bzw. direkt zurück in den Teich. Ich durchströme den Kies, wo auch die Pflanzen drin stehen, von unten durch Dränagerohre und das Wasser steigt von unten nach oben durch den Kies. (Wobei ich aktuell auch noch ein anderes LH-Konzept fahre.)

Michael (@Rhabanus ) macht es wieder ein wenig anders (so wie ich das verstanden habe) und zieht das Wasser u.a. durch die Dränagerohre aus dem Kies, dann aber dennoch vorher durch einen Vorfilter. Auch hier kommt der Luftheber erst hinter dem Vorfilter.

Im Kies leben auch ganz viele Bakterien, aber der Kies selbst, bietet nicht die große Fläche zur Besiedlung. Da sind künstliche Filtermedien effektiver und bieten mehr geschützte Oberflächen für Bakterien und benötigen weniger Platz. Ob Du nun zusätzlich künstliche Filtermedien brauchst, sei erst einmal nebensächlich, aber Kies alleine muss dann schon sehr viel sein, was Platz kostet. 

Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten was die biologische Filterung und/oder Kiesfilter, Pflanzenfilter, Filtergräben betrifft. Schaue Dir dazu ein paar Bau-Dokumentationen in den einzelnen Forenbereichen "Schwimmteiche und Naturpools" und direkt in der Teich-Doku-Abteilung an. Dort kannst Du die verschiedenen Varianten vielleicht etwas besser überblicken und für Dich das passende finden. Viele filtern gar nicht zusätzlich und überlassen den Schwimmteich voll & ganz der Natur. Das geht auch. Und ganz wichtig - jeder Teich ist anders und die Anforderungen eines jeden Teichbesitzers an den Teich und das Wasser sind auch sehr unterschiedlich. Das sind so die Grundfragen, die Du dir aber erst einmal selbst beantworten solltest.


----------



## Rhabanus (3. Sep. 2016)

Tobert schrieb:


> - Im 2ten Konzeptblatt habe ich geplant die Schwimmbereichmauer ca. 30-40 cm unter der Wasserlinie laufen zu lassen und danach ca 1m breite Uferzohne. Reicht das als Sicherheit aus?


Ja. Ist so ähnlich wie bei mir. Ich denke da an kleine Säugetiere (Igel, tosas Katze, ...) oder an den eigenen Nachwuchs, der vielleicht unbeobachtet auf die dünne Eisschicht geht und einbricht.....


Tobert schrieb:


> auf Rohre von DN100 gehen bzw. garkein Kasten verwenden, sonder direkt mit den Schiebern in den FG?


Sehr gut. Frag Norbert Jorek, ob du dann seinen geschützten Begriff "Zielsaugtechnik" benutzen darfst 


Tobert schrieb:


> Damit sich der Mulm im Pflanzenfilter vorher absetzt und den Kiesfilter nicht verdreckt (so die theorie)


Theorie klingt gut. Ich bin teichtecnisch zu unerfahren, dass ich wüsste ob es in der Praxis so auch geht. Wie gesagt, ich hole den Dreck mit nem Grobfilter raus und habe gar keinen Filterteich.


Tobert schrieb:


> Nachfolgend eine Skizze ....


kleine Kritik von mir: ich glaube, ich verstehe deine Skizzen nur zu 40...50%. Da fehlen mir Legenden für Abkürzungen, Schnitte für Details, lesbare Schriftgrößen, ... / Ich bin aber auf diesem Gebiet sehr streng, weil ich beruflich jeden Tag mit vielen Zeichnungen umgehe bzw. fremde Zeichnungen prüfe, ob sie für aussenstehende eindeutig sind...




Zacky schrieb:


> Michael @Rhabanus macht es wieder ein wenig anders (so wie ich das verstanden habe) und zieht das Wasser u.a. durch die Dränagerohre aus dem Kies, dann aber dennoch vorher durch einen Vorfilter. Auch hier kommt der Luftheber erst hinter dem Vorfilter.


Ja. Ich ziehe das Wasser aus Drainagerohren aus dem Kies, aber auch weiterhin über BA´s und Skimmer. Hier ist das Konzept beschrieben. Das zu filternde Wasser geht also nur zu ~40% durch den Kies. 


Zacky schrieb:


> aber der Kies selbst, bietet nicht die große Fläche zur Besiedlung.


Wie groß planst du einen Kiesfilter, Tobias? Mein Kiesfilter ist ja gleichzeitig die Uferfläche und für meine Funktion - Schwimmteich ohne Fischbesatz - komplett überdimensioniert.



Zacky schrieb:


> Bei 3 Leitungen - 2 x BA und 1 x Skimmer - hat sich ein Durchsatz von je 10 m³/h je Anschluss etabliert.


das wäre in Tobias´ Beispiel ein LH Flow von 30m³/h. Ich kann mir momentan schlecht vorstellen, dass diese 30m³ Wasser durch deine kleine kiesdurchströmte Zone gehen. Die kleinen Wassermoleküle müssen dauernd ihre Richtung ändern, weil wieder ein Kieselstein ihren Weg versperrt.


----------



## Zacky (4. Sep. 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> das wäre in Tobias´ Beispiel ein LH Flow von 30m³/h. Ich kann mir momentan schlecht vorstellen, dass diese 30m³ Wasser durch deine kleine kiesdurchströmte Zone gehen. Die kleinen Wassermoleküle müssen dauernd ihre Richtung ändern, weil wieder ein Kieselstein ihren Weg versperrt.



 richtig, darum schrieb ich ja auch einen Beitrag vorher auch schon...



Zacky schrieb:


> Den durchströmten Kiesfilter kannst Du dennoch machen ... als Rücklauf nutzen könntest. Der Kiesfilter ... wird er weniger Volumen durchlassen, so dass evtl. noch direkte Rückleitungen in den Teich zu empfehlen wären.


----------



## Tobert (4. Sep. 2016)

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Anregungen! Habe alles nocheinmal überdacht und bin zum nachfolgenden Vorschlag gekommen:
@Rhabanus ich hoffe ich konnte mich deinen Zeichnungsansprüchen etwas verbessern

Wasser wird mittels Schwerkraftprinzip von 2 Bodenabläufen und einem Oberflächenskimmer angesaugt (Zuläufe mit Schiebern versehen), trifft dann auf ein Spaltsieb oder ähnliches.
Wird dann mit Ansaugung Kiesfilter (soll ein wenig überschlagen)  duch den LH in den Filtergraben gepumpt, läuft oben um die Kurve und dann wieder rein ins Becken.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Zacky (4. Sep. 2016)

Hi.
Wenn Du die mit Bodenabläufen und Luftheber arbeiten willst, dann geht hier aber kein herkömmliches Spaltsieb und dann muss es etwas Ähnliches werden.

Du willst zusätzlich zu den 2 Bodenabläufen und dem Skimmer vom Luftheber noch Wasser aus der Kiesdränage ziehen und dann wie zurück in den Teich leiten? Wenn ich die Zeichnung richtig interpretiere, dann kommt die zusätzliche Leitung, welche Du aus dem Kiesfilter ansaugen willst, direkt in den Luftheber und somit hinter den Vorfilter!?


----------



## Tobert (4. Sep. 2016)

Hallo. Ja Kiesdränage direkt in Luftheber, da sollte ja nicht großartig Mulm mitkommen oder täusche ich mich? Und wenn doch kann der sich im Filtergraben absetzen.

Luftheber hätte ich direkt in den Filtergraben pumpen lassen. Und wenn Bedarf besteht könnte man hinter dem Luftheber noch eine __ hel-x Tonne stellen und danach in den Filtergraben leiten.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Zacky (4. Sep. 2016)

Ok, dann habe ich das richtig verstanden. Dieser Aufbau ist nicht ganz so effektiv, weil - a) Du solltest auf den 2 BA und dem 1 Skimmer etwa 30tsd Liter/Stunde erzeugen, damit diese ordentlich arbeiten und weniger Schmutz in den Grundleitungen liegen bleibt. und b) Wenn Du dann jedoch zusätzlich dem Luftheber noch Wasser aus der Kiesdränage zur Verfügung stellst, wird dies unter Umständen dazu führen, dass sich die Sogwirkung auf BA und Skimmer reduziert und diese nicht genügend ziehen. 

In der Folge sollte dann der Luftheber also wieder mehr als 30tsd Liter/Stunde Volumen bewegen können. Etwa 35-40 tsd Liter/Stunde sind dann wahrscheinlich zielführender.

Dann musst Du aber auch bedenken, dass Du die eigentlichen 30tsd Liter/Stunde bzw. 35-40tsd Liter/Stunde durch den Filtergraben bekommst. Hier muss dann also genügend Platz sein, dass der Luftheber dieses Volumen auch hinten raus drücken kann. Daher die Frage, wie Du den Luftheberauslauf bzw. den Rücklauf an sich gestalten wollen würdest.


----------



## Rhabanus (5. Sep. 2016)

Asche auf mein Haupt, Zacky - hab ich im Eifer des Gefechts überlesen ....

Tobias, die Zeichnung ist großes Tennis!  
Das Oval unten ist der bestehende Pool, oder? Der kommt dann aber weg, wenn du den Teich machst, oder willst du den integrieren?
Generell denke ich, gine das. Im großen & ganzen ist das ja schon ähnlich vom Prinzip wie bei mir (eben ohne Filterteich).
Ja, der LH sollte dann schon in Richtung 40m³/h fördern können. Zur Info, meiner kann max wohl 100m³/h (konnte es bislang noch nicht nachprüfen, ich glaube es einfach). Tagsüber laufen aber auch nur 50m³/h. Ich geb nur vollen Schub, wenn ich mal alle 2...3 Tage mit nem Besen den Grund bürste. Dann schiebere ich auch die Drainageleitungen ab. Dann tanzen die Blätter vor den BA´s Walzer (Rechtskreiseldrehung-Wischer-Seit/Chassée).

Beste Grüße, Männer.
Michael


----------



## Tobert (6. Sep. 2016)

-Ich würde den Filtergraben direkt in den Schwimmbereich "überlaufen" lassen.

-Wenn ich im machhinein noch mit z.b. __ hel-x arbeiten möchte sollte ich den luftheber so setzen das ich erst in einen 1000liter Behälter Pumpe (den ich dann nach Bedarf mit hel-x bestücke) ,und der dann überläuft zum Filtergraben?

-Nein bestehender pool wird nicht integriert, wird gerade demontiert.

-Muss ich denn sooo viel Wasser pro Stunde umwälzen obwoh kein Fischbesatz besteht? bzw. Kann man Intervallbetrieb fahren sodas der teich 1-2mal am tag umgeschlagen wird? 

Danke für die Unterstützung 

Tobias


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2016)

Tobert schrieb:


> -Wenn ich im Nachhinein noch mit z.b. __ hel-x arbeiten möchte sollte ich den luftheber so setzen das ich erst in einen 1000liter Behälter Pumpe (den ich dann nach Bedarf mit hel-x bestücke) ,und der dann überläuft zum Filtergraben?



Ja, richtig. Nur bedenke, dass Du bei Lufthebern immer genügend Rücklaufleitungen hast, die das geförderte Wasser abtransportieren können. Dieses Wasservolumen muss auch der Filtergraben packen und durchlassen.



Tobert schrieb:


> -Muss ich denn sooo viel Wasser pro Stunde umwälzen obwoh kein Fischbesatz besteht? bzw. Kann man Intervallbetrieb fahren sodas der teich 1-2mal am tag umgeschlagen wird?



Müssen, muss man gar nichts - es wäre nur sinnvoll, denn - bei zu geringer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in den Rohrleitungen von Bodenablauf und Skimmer bleibt der Schmutz im Rohr liegen. Zum Anderen arbeiten die Bodenabläufe und besonders der Skimmer nur sehr bedingt bis gar nicht, wenn nicht genügend Wasservolumen bewegt bzw. gefördert wird.

Es stellt sich die Frage; Warum willst Du jetzt auf Intervallbetrieb fahren?


----------



## Tobert (6. Sep. 2016)

Intervallbetrieb: Stromsparen
Und wie siehts eigentlich nachts aus? Läuft das bei euch durch? 

Hab mal kurz den Filtergraben durchgerechnet: 4m breit ca 0,7m tief und insgesamt 15m lang ergibt 21m3 Volumen, 40m3 Ausgang Luftheber ergibt 0,47m/min Fliesgeschwindigkeit. Hört sich gut an oder? Genug das sich noch Schwebstoffe setzen können. 

Wenn ich aus dem ibc kontainer nach dem luftheber mit 4x100 oder 3x160 rausrehe müsste das wohl reichen.

Wieviel Watt wären das dann bei einem luftheber (125er,160er?)

Habe da einen Teichbauer bei mir in der nähe gefunden von dem ich demnächst mal ein Angebot anfordere zwecks Teichfolie und verlegen, der bietet auch ein system zur Wassereinigung an.....
Darf ich den Link bzw den pdf katalog mal posten was ihr dazu meint bzw. Ob ich da alles bekomme was ich brauche?

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2016)

Tobert schrieb:


> Intervallbetrieb: Stromsparen


...noch mehr sparen geht ja fast gar nicht, wenn Du schon mit Lufthebern Wasser bewegst...



Tobert schrieb:


> Und wie siehts eigentlich nachts aus? Läuft das bei euch durch?


...läuft durch...



Tobert schrieb:


> 40m3 Ausgang Luftheber ergibt 0,47m/min


...sind eigentlich am Luftheber direkt eher 0,47 m/sec...aber Du hast das jetzt gleich auf das Volumen deines Filtergrabens berechnet. Richtig!? Es sollten nach deinem Vorfilter eigentlich kaum noch Schwebstoffe ankommen, die sich absetzen könnten. Normalerweise sollte das Wasser schon sauber sein, max. feine Schwebstoffe aus dem möglichen Biofilter könnten vorkommen, snd aber eher selten.



Tobert schrieb:


> Wieviel Watt wären das dann bei einem luftheber (125er,160er?)


...mind. 160er LH, besser evtl. 200er...Wie viel Watt? - lässt sich schwer vorhersagen, irgendwas zwischen 50 und 75 Watt würde ich schon nehmen.


----------



## Tobert (6. Sep. 2016)

Ja Strömungen ist vom Filtergraben.
Bei Kg160 und 40m3 wären das 33m/min oder 0,55m/sec.
Ich denke die Dimension des Grabens trotz das es oben einmal um die ecke eht wäre i.o. oder?


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Sep. 2016)

Tobert schrieb:


> -Ich würde den Filtergraben direkt in den Schwimmbereich "überlaufen" lassen.


Ist das ein Überlauf oder sind FG und ST miteinander verbunden und du pumpst es auf gleichem Höhenlevel im Kreis?



Tobert schrieb:


> Muss ich denn sooo viel Wasser pro Stunde umwälzen obwoh kein Fischbesatz besteht? bzw. Kann man Intervallbetrieb fahren sodas der teich 1-2mal am tag umgeschlagen wird?


Wie Zacky schon sagt. Die 100m³/h sind bei mir einfach wie beim Düsenjäger der Nachbrenner. Ist schön, die Tube einfach mal aufdrehen können, wenn man will. Wenn alles eingespielt ist, sollten auch 30...40m³/h reichen, oder auch Intervallbetrieb.



Tobert schrieb:


> Und wie siehts eigentlich nachts aus? Läuft das bei euch durch?


ich machs zur Nacht aus. Momentan noch manuell, soll aber ne automatische Zeitsteuerung werden.

Habe eben nichmal auf die Skizze geschaut. Wie willst du das im Winter machen? LH & Grobfilter scheinen bei dir  im Wasser zu sein? Oder hast du einen Filterkeller geplant? Der TF oder EBF hat ja einen Düsenstock und das beste ist, diesen Bereich bei Frost wasserfrei zu machen....


----------



## Tobert (7. Sep. 2016)

FG und ST sind miteinender verbunden (bis jezt) und die Zirkulation findet aufgleichem Höhenlevel statt oder gibts da was zu verbessern? 

Ein L förmiger Filterkeller ist geplant direkt zwischen Häuschen und ST. Jeweil ca 4m Seitenlänge innen und ca. 1,5m breit.

Wasserfrei heißt alles was im Filerkellerkeller ist trocken legen?


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2016)

Die Frage ist noch wie Du in den Filtergraben hinein gehen willst.



Tobert schrieb:


> Wenn ich aus dem ibc kontainer nach dem luftheber mit 4x100 oder 3x160 rausrehe müsste das wohl reichen.



So weit klar und das sollte schon reichen, aber wo läuft das Wasser konkret ein? Befinden sich diese Rückläufe dann weit unter Wasser oder gehen diese eher oberhalb in den Filtergraben hinein? Womit wird der Filtergraben bestückt? Soll heißen, wenn jetzt die Rückläufe aus dem Filterkeller kommen und unter Wasser (Wie tief?) in den Filtergraben strömen, strömt das Wasser dann ins "Freie" oder befindet sich dort Substrat oder irgendetwas dergleichen, was bremsen könnte?

Bzgl. Winterbetrieb - Ein oder Aus - (meine pers. Meinung) ~ Wenn der Filter aus ist, sollten alle Behälter auch entleert sein, damit bei Frost eben kein Wasser innerhalb dessen gefrieren kann. Die Behälter leer zu machen ist sicherlich nicht das Problem, aber ich sehe das größere Problem darin, dass evtl. Sperrschieber, welche direkt zwischen Teich & Filter sind, dennoch im Filterkeller gefrieren können und somit evtl. Schaden nehmen & dann anrichten könnten. Auch wenn das Wasser vom Teich aus gefriert, können auch die Zu- & Rückleitungen gefrieren und beschädigt werden. Man sollte hier also dann schon drauf achten, dass der Filterkeller auch vor starken Frost geschützt wird, so dass eben solche Armaturen wie Schieber & Co nicht gefrieren können. 

Fazit für mich: Ich lasse seit ein paar Jahren einfach durchlaufen, teilweise auch gedrosselt und der Teich ist abgedeckt.


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Sep. 2016)

Tobert schrieb:


> FG und ST sind miteinender verbunden (bis jezt) und die Zirkulation findet aufgleichem Höhenlevel statt oder gibts da was zu verbessern?


Nee, ich frag nur, um das Wort "überlaufen" besser zu verstehen. Wenn du auf 2 Leveln operieren würdest, müsstest du auch zusehen, dass du evtl. Wasserverlust zeitnah ausgleichst, sonst muss der LH gegen eine größere Höhendistanz arbeiten. 
Kannst ja noch überlegen, ob du sowas wie ne Kreiselströmung mit einbauen möchtest, hast du momentan nicht....



Tobert schrieb:


> Wasserfrei heißt alles was im Filerkellerkeller ist trocken legen?


Ja. Ich hab ne Standrohrkammer (Zacky hat Schieber), die mach ich zu. Nach´m LH mach ich auch zu. Alles dazwischen ist wasserfrei. Standrohrkammer und LH-Einblaskammer sind aus PE, dem macht der Frost nix.


----------



## Tobert (12. Sep. 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht bezüglich Filtergrabeneinlauf und genauerer Darstellung des Filterkellers.

Vorschlag 1: 
3x frei Einlaufende Kg 125 oder Kg 160 Rohre 
 

Vorschlag 2:
2x frei Einlaufende Kg 160
1x mit Substrat bedektes Drainagerohr dn100 (soll duch was durch will)
  

Filterkeller ist so geplant: (draufsicht)
  

Ist das Höhenniveau der Verbindungsrohre ausschlaggebend?
Wenn ich mit Standrohren ``abschiebern`` möchte, muss ich den ibc Kontainer von unten anfahren richtig?

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Tobert (27. Sep. 2016)

Ich bin gerade am Pool abreisen...
  
Ende Oktober Order ich mal nen minibagger. Scheinen mords Fundamente zu sein von den Stützen.

Hier eine Überlegung
  
den Rest des Teiches wird mit dem Erdreich geformt, nur das eingezeichnete vordere Stück (Teich und Filterkeller) etwa 1m über Erdniveau wird mit Schalsteinen und Eisen gemauert. Das Erdreich ist recht Massig und Formstabil.

Gruß


----------



## Tobert (27. Sep. 2016)

Habe noch so eine Idee gehabt.
Und zwar: der Flexible Filterkeller 
Da ich momentan nicht weis wie sich das alles entwickelt und mir nicht den Weg verbaue habe ich volgenden Vorschlag
  
alles mit GFK ausgekleidet bzw den LH Schacht extra Bauen.
Und mit Platten mit dicken Gummidichtungen vllt. auch zum aufblasen (wie Fahrradschläuche) reinstellen die dann gegen die Seitenwände drücken.
Oder halt gleich ein paar U-Kerben (gewisse Abstände) ausformen und mitlaminieren.

Vorteil: 
-Keine Flansche im FK
-Keine Lekage
-KG Rohre werden mit Einlaminiert
-sehr flexibel bei Umbauarbeiten
-Kein Flowverlust durch Engstellen

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinung
Gruß Tobias


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Sep. 2016)

Ja, geht- mit z.B. einem Einschub-Trommelfilter. Dieser hat kein eigenes, geschlossenes Gehäuse.
Dafür müssen aber zwei "Trennwände" rein.
Nr. 1 ist praktisch die Frontplatte des Einschub-TF mit der Einlauföffnung.
Trennwand 2 ist zwischen LH und Biokammer.
KAnnst ja diese auch mauern und das LH- waagerechte Rohr einlaminieren.

3. "Trennwand" ggf. Lochplatte um Helix von den Rückläufen fernzuhalten.. 


LH Schacht mauern und laminieren ist umständlich....besser z.B ein 2m langes KG 500 Rohr senkrecht am ca. 1m tiefen KAmmerBoden einzubauen und mit dem Boden einlaminieren.


----------



## Tobert (29. Sep. 2016)

OK Super. das ist ne gute Idee mit dem KG500.

Und wie Einlaminieren linkes oder rechtes Bild?


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Sep. 2016)

Das rechte Bild...wird sich leichter die Kehle anarbeiten lassen.
Ruhig 10cm überstehen lassen.
KG anschleifen und mit Aceton oder PVC Reiniger entfetten!!


----------



## Tobert (6. Nov. 2016)

Ich hatte nun 2 Tage einen Minibagger ausgeliehen, um zu schauen wie weit ich vorran komme und ob ich überhaubt mit diesem Gerät zurecht komme....
Und ich muss sagen: Das macht nen heiden Spass... nach ca. 2 Stunden 50m Beeteinfasssung rausgerissen.
nach 2 weiteren Stunden immer mehr Feingefühl für den Bagger bekommen und wollte garnichtmehr aussteigen.
Schaukel ausgraben...... das war was.... ca. 1 Qubik Beton an den Stangen gehangen 

  
 

Hier der Filterkeller und Anschüttung  mit Pflanzringen.
Es müssen aber noch 2 Reihen drauf.
    

Nächste Aktionen:
LH Schacht mit div. Rohren habe ich bestellt.
Baustahlmatten und Stäbe besorgt beim Schrotthändler
Stampfer besorgen
Schalsteine besorgen


Nächste Baggeraktion ca 3Tage geplant
LH Schacht 2m tief ausgraben
Becken ausheben und Anschüttung hinteres Gelände.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Tobert (29. Nov. 2016)

KG Rohr Dn 500 ist gekommen... ein rießen Ding
  
 sollte ich den Deckel noch verkleben oder reicht die Dichtung aus?
Verschraube ihn auf jedenfall wie unten dargestellt.
  
Gruß Tobias


----------



## meinereiner (30. Nov. 2016)

Wieso verschrauben? Wieso verkleben? Das Rohr steht doch senkrecht auf dem Deckel.


----------



## Geisy (30. Nov. 2016)

Hallo

Ich hätte den ganzen Luftheber samt Biofilterkammer innerhalb der Folie vom Filtergraben gemacht.





Da brauch man dann nichts mehr laminieren oder abdichten da es innerhalb der Folie steht. Selbst den extra Schacht für den LH braucht man nicht.
Die Membran des LH ist von oben entnehmbar. Der 300er LH hier ist nur 1,5m tief.
Innen ist eine bewegte Helix Kammer und außen die ruhende.
Das ganze Ding schaut hinterher im Filtergraben nur ca. 10cm aus dem Wasser.
Unten sieht der Luftheber so aus und man kann auch direkt innerhalb der Folie mit Skimmer und Bodenabläufen verbinden.




Aber hier ist die Entscheidung ja schon anders gefallen und ich hoffe das alles schön dicht wird und bleibt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Tobert (1. Dez. 2016)

Geisy schöne Idee... aber schon anderst geplant.

@meinereiner: Ich dachte das vielleicht die Dichtung überfordert ist bei 3m Wassersäule und dem Duchmesser, da die Rohre ja nur im drucklosen Bereich eingesetzt werden.
Ich werd auf jedenfall ein paar Angstschrauben rein machen und dichtmittel zwischen Schrauben und Dichtung.

gruß


----------



## meinereiner (2. Dez. 2016)

Ich hab zwei Meter. Das ist dicht. Das mit den Schrauben versteh ich noch weniger. Was sollen die Schrauben für die Dichtung bringen?


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Dez. 2016)

Die Angstschrauben sind der Schwachpunkt.

Stopfen in die Dichtung rein..fertig.

Superängstliche können ja zum Schluss noch ein wenig Polymerdichtmittel Sikaflex 221 oder ähnliches aussen am Deckelrand  langziehen.
Vorher schön reinigen.


----------



## meinereiner (3. Dez. 2016)

So, nachdem ich jetzt daheim vorm Rechner sitze und nicht von unterwegs schreiben muss, das ganze nochmal ausführlicher und im Klartext:

Schrauben sind so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.
Wo soll der Deckel hin? Da wo der Deckel ist, ist der Boden, da kann der Deckel nicht weg. Das Rohr wird auch nicht nach oben rutschen, ist ja niemand da, der das noch oben weg zieht oder? Wenn das Rohr waagerecht liegen würde, wäre das natürlich etwas anderes. Also spar dir die Arbeit.

Zusätzlich noch irgendein Dichtmittel irgendwohin schmieren ist ebenfalls Käse. Was soll das bringen?
Das Rohr hat eine Dichtung, und die macht genau das was der Name sagt, dichten (also nicht so wie Goethe). Solange die Dichtung nicht kaputt ist, du irgendwelche tiefere längere Riefen im Deckel hast, ist das dicht, und bleibt dicht.

Auch wenn KG Rohre im allgemeinen keinen größeren Druck aushalten müssen, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass sie keinen Druck aushalten.
Auch KG Rohre (und damit auch die Dichtungen) müssen einen gewissen Druck aushalten können. Es gibt ja durchaus den Fall, das bei Starkregenereignissen das Kanalsystem voll läuft.
Dann wäre das wohl Käse, wenn die Dichtungen überall kaputt wären, nur weil sie dem Druck von einigen Zehntel Bar (drei Meter entspricht 0,3 bar) nicht ausgehalten haben.

Die Dichtungen sind konstruktiv so ausgelegt, dass sie bei Druck (von Innen) an den Deckel (oder das andere Rohrstück) angepresst werden.

Also nimm einfach etwas Vaseline, auf die Dichtung damit, etwas Vaseline an den Deckel (also den Teil, der in die Dichtung rutscht) schieb das zusammen, und gut ist.
Du kannst das ganze ja einfach mal ausprobieren. Stell das Ding irgendwo auf, und mach es voll Wasser. Aber auf jeden Fall, sichere das Teil dann gegen umfallen. Nicht dass es jemanden erschlägt, bzw. das Rohr zu Bruch geht.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## troll20 (3. Dez. 2016)

KG Abfluss Leitungen müssen sogar abgedrückt werden mit 10m Wassersäule glaub ich, oder waren es 5 hier in Berlin  sofern sie im Trinkwassereinzugsgebiet liegen.
Jedoch ist es keine Dichtheitsprüfung sonder eher eine Verlustprüfung. Sprich bis Liter X ist alles okay wenn mehr ausläuft Pech gehabt


----------



## Tobert (3. Dez. 2016)

Ok. Das klingt plausibel.
Ich fragte weil ich irgendwo gelesen habe das es einen Stopfen unter Druck rausgedrückt hat. 
Ich habe den Beitrag nochmal gesucht und habe festgestellt das diese seitliche Stopfen wahren die wiederum mit einem Bügel gesichert wurden. 
Aber danke für die Kommentare, ich bin um jeden dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Tobert (18. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,
nun habe ich noch ein paar Fragen zu meinem Filterkeller.

1. Sollen Sammelkammer, Kammer mit LH und Biokammer eine Ebene sein? 

z.b. so  

2. In die Trennwand Zwischen LH und Biokammer habe ich vor gleich ein KG200 Stück (evtl. T-Stück wegen der abluft) einzubetonieren und einlaminieren. Ist das richtig?

z.b. so   

3. Das einzubetonierende KG200 Rohr für den LH, wo muss das sitzen? OK Wasser = OK rohr? Oder lieber etwas tiefer?

4. Von OK Wasser bis OK Filterkammern, wieviel cm soll im optimalfall die differenz betragen?

5. Was ist bei PVC Welt los.... seit Woooochen will ich da Folienflansche bestellen für die Verbindung von Bio zu Filtergraben, aber es ist alles vergriffen.
    Hat jemand noch ne Adresse für Qualitativ hochwertige Flansche?

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Zacky (18. Jan. 2017)

Tobert schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ne Adresse für Qualitativ hochwertige Flansche?



Welche Größe brauchst Du denn? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Tobert (29. März 2017)

Es wurde mal wieder was gearbeitet....

LH Schacht KG 500 ist gesetzt und von geplantem Wasserstand 5cm uter Terasse bis LH Boden 3,11 meter Tief.
      

Dichtung des KG Rohres war meines erachtens nich so der reisser
    
Ich habe da mit einwenig Dichtmasse nachgeholfen.

Eine Planänderung habe ich noch zu Verkünden....
  
es wird vor der Schwimmzone noch ein U abgemauert das als Terasse genutzt wird und darunter sich dann der Skimmer plus Stauraum befindet.
4m x 4m 1,6m tief
 

Darüberhinaus habe ich noch eine Zysterne (6000liter) erworben, die von dem Überlauf des Teiches gespeist wird.
Und bei bedarf der Teich aufgefüllt werden kann.
  
Fertig mit Baggern bin ich nicht geworden da ich nach 2 Tagen Abgesoffen bin vor lauter Regen, und ich mich nur noch mit der Schaufel des Baggers umherziehen konnte.
LH Schacht 2x ausgepumpt und __ Frösche gerettet.
  
Dieses Fundament ist ca 70cm tief und war rand voll mit Wasser.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## ThorstenC (30. März 2017)

Willst Du jetzt so die Kammern und Filteranlage bauen?
du musst die Position des KG200/160 KG T-Stücks so positionieren, dass der LH mittig im KG500 steht. Eventuell...die Trennwand zur Biokammer etwas nach links verschieben- dann ist der Abzweig für Entlüfter und Abschäumer auf der

Einlauf in die Biokammer (die abgerundete Innenecken haben sollte) ruhig tangential für eine Kreiselströmung.
Abläufe aus der Biokammer in den Teich- großzügigige Gitterflächen....
Entweder Abläufe in den Teich am Boden- so kann Feinstschmutz nocheinmal eine "Runde" bis zum Filter drehen- oder einen BA einbauen und ab und zumal leeren.

Suche Dir ggf. jetzt schon einen Einschub-TF raus und bereite alles vor....Schmutzwasserablauf..Aufnahme der "Frontplatte"  oder eine Platte mit Ausparung und Nut zum Einschieben..

Die Kammer der Standrohre rechts nicht so tief machen. Dort sammelt sich vor dem TF Einlauf auch etwas Sediment.
Die Oberkante der Standrohrkammer kann also knapp unter der Unterkante des TF Einlaufes sein.

Solltest Du einen TF mit Gehäuse einbauen wollen, musst Du eben noch zwei Trennwände ziehen und KG- Rohre passend zum TF einkleben mit GFK. Das geht aber auch später.


----------



## Tobert (16. Juli 2017)

Hallo zasammen,
es ist wieder etwas vorran gegangen.

Und wieder habe ich eine frage:
Ist es sinnvoll den eingezeichnete hellblauen bereich tiefer zu graben als "absetzbecken oder wasserberuhigung"?
Der Bereich ist jetzt 60cm unter wasserlinie.
Den dunkelblauen Bereich würde ich auf 40-50cm tiefe graben.


----------



## Tobert (19. Juli 2017)

Ich habe jetzt verschiedene Ebenen im Filtergraben angelegt, die von -30cm bis -60cm reichen plus dann noch 5-10cm sand.
  
Im Schwimmbereich fehlen mir noch 4m bis zum Wunschmaß 15m.
Ich habe mit dem Gestern in 9std 5m x 2m x 3m geschafft.
Bagger habe ich noch bis Samstag -> wird eng
Und das RegenEi ist immernoch nicht verbuddellt.


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2017)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll den eingezeichnete hellblauen bereich tiefer zu graben als "absetzbecken oder wasserberuhigung"?


Absetzbecken innerhalb des Teichs halt ich für wenig ratsam. Da es durch Schwimmbewegungen immer wieder zum aufwirbeln kommen wird.
Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du dein Ziel heute ohne Regen und entsprechende einstürze schafst.


----------



## Tobert (23. Juli 2017)

Ja Danke. Das Wetter hat gehalten.
Das Absetzbecken ist durch einen wall vom Schwimmbereich getrennt und läuft erst ganz hinten wieder in den Schwimmbereich.
Hier noch aktuelle Bilder:
Schwimmbereich ist jetzt auf Maß 
  
  
 Dann habe ich noch angefangen die randzone zu bearbeiten. Bin aber leider nicht fertig geworden. 
 
  
Bis da wo der gelbe Strich ist, muss noch abgetragen werden. Das ganze Grundstück steigt nach hinten an was man so garnicht großartig merkte.
  
Bagger bekomm ich im September wieder, bis dahin heißt es Handarbeit. Betonieren Leitungen legen usw.

Bodenabläufe und Foliendurchführungen muss ich noch besorgen.
Die gibt es aus PVC und ABS. Welches ist das "bessere" Material?


----------



## Zacky (23. Juli 2017)

Die Foliendurchführungen bzw. Folienflansche gibt es bis DN 110 in ABS in zwei verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen. Die günstigeren Folienflansche sind vom Material her dünner und der Flansch etwas kleiner. Die teureren Flansche sind entsprechend etwas dicker in der Materialstärke sowie der Flansch größer ist und somit mehr Auflagefläche bietet. Ab DN 125 bekommst Du die Folienflansche ausschließlich in PVC, was entsprechend stabiler, aber auch teurer ist. Es gibt auch Folienflansche, wo man direkt die KG-Rohre mit der Einsteckmuffe aufstecken kann. Die sind aber wahrscheinlich eher was drucklose Bereiche oder als Filterabläufe geeignet, wo der Druck geringer ausfällt.

Da ich diese Flansche selbst anbiete, hatte ich hier im Forum mal die Unterschiede in einem Thread aufgezeigt. Wenn Du magst, kannst Du Dir die Unterschiede dort nochmal anschauen. 

Bei den Bodenabläufen gibt es die in ABS, welche dann wiederum günstiger sind, als die aus PVC. Stabiler ist sicherlich die PVC-Ausführung, welche es dann auch wiederum mit belüfteten Membrandeckel gibt. Ansonsten werden überwiegend die Bodenabläufe aus ABS verbaut, wo standardmäßig entsprechend DN 110 angeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Juli 2017)

Zacky: 
Nicht  vergessen, dass man Dank Deiner guten Idee KG 125 Muffe auf die BA für KG 110 aufschieben kann!!
Es kann schon gut sein, alle Saugleitungen in KG 125 zu bauen....
@----
Absetzbecken:
Hört sich so nach Pflanzenfilter an....ähnlich  NG.
Dort soll der Volumenstrom  nicht so hoch sein.
So maximal  ca. 15m3 pro Stunde bei einem 3m  breiten Fiterteich.
Weniger ist besser...
Bei mir läuft das Wasser mittig rein und zu den Enden hin.
Also aufgeteilt...

Übergang zum Teich würde ich immer getrennt bauen und dann per Flansch und Rohre Kreiselströmung ausrichten. 
Ansonsten verzichtest Du auf diesen kostenlosen Effekt.


----------



## Tobert (24. Juli 2017)

Ok. Dann habe ich ja jetz schon ein fehler im System:
3 Leitungen dn100 (2x Bodenablauf 1x Skimmer) sollen mit mindestens je 10m2 Wasser in der Stunde durchströmt werden wegen der versottung...
LH lege ich ja so groß aus das ich die Leistung ggf. Drosseln kann.
Wiederrum darf ich nur 15m2 Wasser in der Stunde in den Filtergraben führen.

Bei dn125 muss ich ja noch mal eine höhere Durchströmung anpeilen.

Dann bezweifle ich das man eine kreiselströmung bei einem Rechteckbecken von den Maßen 15m x 3,5m ohne abgerundeten ecken hinbekommt.


----------



## Rhabanus (24. Juli 2017)

Tobert schrieb:


> Bis da wo der gelbe Strich ist, muss noch abgetragen werden. Das ganze Grundstück steigt nach hinten an was man so garnicht großartig merkte.


Hi Tobert, heisst das, dass der Teich dann in das Gelände reinläuft? Wenn ja, schau nochmal, wie du verhinderst, dass bei einem Starkregen der Wasserschwall mit Erdreich und Nährstoffe aus dem Gelände  in deinen Teich läuft.
Mein Gelände ist auch leicht hügelig, bin an der höchsten Stelle 1...2cm mit dem Teich über Geländeniveau. Bei den tieferen Stellen habe ich eine dezente Rampe angeschippt ..... 



Tobert schrieb:


> Dann bezweifle ich das man eine kreiselströmung bei einem Rechteckbecken von den Maßen 15m x 3,5m ohne abgerundeten ecken hinbekommt.


Na, die wirste schon hinbekommen. Durch die 90°-Ecken wird sich aber der Flow leicht abschwächen und du wirst leckere Mulmecken auf dem Grund haben.

LG Michael


----------



## Zacky (24. Juli 2017)

Tobert schrieb:


> 3 Leitungen dn100 (2x Bodenablauf 1x Skimmer) sollen mit mindestens je 10m2 Wasser in der Stunde durchströmt werden


Ja, das ist schon so weit die allgemeine Meinung, wobei auf den Bodenabläufen besser 12 m³ gefahren werden sollten. Der Skimmer an sich, hat ja eher den leichteren Schmutz zu transportieren und hier wird je nach Modell ein gewisses Volumen benötigt, damit das Teil ordentlich funktioniert. DIe Standardrohrskimmer sind bei etwa 8 m³, die es braucht, damit sie gut laufen.



Tobert schrieb:


> Wiederrum darf ich nur 15m2 Wasser in der Stunde in den Filtergraben führen.


Das ist weniger ein Problem, denn hier kannst Du durch die Installation deiner Rückleitungen sehr gut beisteuern. Um die geschätzen 30-35 m³/h durch den Luftheber wieder in den Teich zu schicken, bedarf es eh' größeren bzw. mehreren Leitungen in entsprechenden Querschnitten. So könnte man also ein von den vielen Leitungen einfach an den Filtergraben anschließen und die anderen Leitungen direkt in den Teich einspeisen. 
PS: Ich finde den Begriff des Filtergrabens immer wieder leicht verwirrend, weil ich damit eher das NG-System verbinde, wo der Schmutz hinein gepumpt wird und sich dort absetzen soll. Oder!? Daher ja auch immer die geringe Durchströmungsgeschwindigkeit dieser "Gräben". Oder!? Alles Andere, was nach einem Vorfilter und einer Pumpe kommt, ist für mich eher ein Pflanzengraben. 



Tobert schrieb:


> Dann bezweifle ich das man eine kreiselströmung bei einem Rechteckbecken von den Maßen 15m x 3,5m ohne abgerundeten ecken hinbekommt.


Und das kann man ruhig anzweifeln, bzw. finde ich es besser, wenn man eher skeptisch ist, als zu zweifeln, denn dann kommt nur noch die Verzweifelung.  Nichts desto trotz, auch hier gibt es natürlich Möglichkeiten...so dass man zum Bespiel mehrere Auslässe auch im eckigen Becken so verteilt, dass sich das Wasser etwas bewegt. So könnte man zum Bsp. auf alle 4 Ecken entsprechende Rückläufe positionieren, durchaus auch in Bodennähe und dort das Wasser einlaufen lassen. Wenn alle Einläufe in eine Richtung zeigen, stellt sich eine gewisse Strömung ein, auch wenn sie nicht so sichtbar ist. Das heißt allerdings nun auch wieder nicht, dass sich dann keine Gammelecken bilden können, denn in fast jedem Teich gibt es strömungsungünstige Flächen und Bereiche, wo sich der Schmutz absetzen kann. Letztendlich sprechen wir hier auch von einem Schwimmteich.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Juli 2017)

1. Innenecken des Beckens leicht "entschärfen"- ausbetonieren.

2. Rückläufe an den Ecken so positionieren, dass zwangsläufig die Kreiselströmung entstehen muß.

3.Filtergraben, Pflanzenfilter nur mit einem Teil des Rücklaufstromes befeuern. So kann sich ggf. dort noch etwas Feinsediment (Falls das nicht schon vorher durch TF, Biokammer mit BA aufgehalten wird) absetzen und die UW- Pflanzen können etwas Natur bieten und ggf. im Wasser gelöste Nährstoffe in erntbare Biomasse umwandeln.

4. Den Pflanzenfilter möglichst vom Teich trennbar gestalten. Wegen der Nutzung der Energie zur Kreiselströmung, Abtrennung von "Fischteich" und "Lurch- und Libellenteich"...etc.

5.Versotten von Rohren, Rohrduchmesser, Fließgeschwindigkeit:
Es wird sich immer in Rohren unten am Rohr etwas Feinsediment absetzen.
Das hatte ich auch in KG 125 bei 30m³/h! und sehe ich auch im KG250 bei 40m³/h.

Es wird sich also nie vermeiden lassen. Deswegen immer an den Rohrleitungen die Möglichkeit der Reinigung, Spülung bei Bedarf vorsehen! Abzweige oder Standrohrkammer.

Das KG125 hat den Vorteil, dass Du von der sich einstellenden Pegeldiff. Teich- TF Einlaufkammer oder Standrohrkammer im Vorteil bist.

Jeder cm, der dort fehlt, fehlt Dir an freier Siebgewebefläche und den hast Du mehr an der Pumpe/ LH anliegen.
Das ist extrem ärgerlich und vermeidbar.

Du kannst also trotz KG125 statt 110:
 Deine Technik (TF/ Pumpe/LH/ Biokammer/ Rückläufe) getrost auf. ca. 30m³/h Umwälzleistung ausrichten.
Die beiden BA und der Skimmer werden schon ziehen und das System arbeitet sehr effizient.

Da dürfte eine Thomas AP60/80 ggf. für den Betrieb des LH ausreichen.
---
Rückläufe:
großzügig wählen bei Übergang LH Einblaskammer=Helixkammer zum Pflanzenfiltertteich.
Ruhig 2 x KG 125...
Ebenso vom Pflanzenfilter in den Teich per Flansch. 2 x KG 125.
KG125 Flansche sind noch preiswert. Reduzieren bei Bedarf für mehr Strömungsgeschwindigkeit teichseitig- da muss man dann den Kompromiß finden zwischen Aufstauung Pflanzenfilter/ Biokammer (Förderhöhe am LH) und der Einströmgeschwindigkeit.

Direkte Rückläufe in den Teich ebenfalls 2 x KG 125. Ebenfalls Verjüngungen ggf. dort probieren.
Die beiden BA mehr mittig im Teich anordnen mit nicht zuviel Abstand.. Dort wird sich der Schmutz auch bei einer gemächlichen Kreiselströmung konzentrieren. Das kann ich bei mir gut sehen. Bei der "kleinen" Kreiselströmung ist ein BA mittig und ringsherum alles sehr sauber.

Bei der großen sind 3 BA im Dreieck mit ca. 3m Abstand verbaut.
Schwimmender/ schwebender Mulm treibt immer genau mittig und bleibt auch mittig gerne liegen.

Es wird genügen, die Rückläufe jeweils an zwei Ecken in Längstrichtung einzubauen. Z.B. in -40 und -60 cm Tiefe. Dann schiebt die Strömung die Längstseiten entgegengesetz lang und das Wasser muß dann ja ums Eck.
Oder eben an allen 4 Ecken.
---------
Euer alter Pool hatte ein super Kreiselströmungsform gehabt.


----------



## Tobert (24. Juli 2017)

Da mein Lager voll mit kg dn 110 ist werde ich das jez wohl mit dem so bauen müssen 
Danke für die ideen da muss ich mir gleich mal gedanken machen wie ich die Rohre verlege. Stelle auf jeden fall noch ne skitze rein wie ich es machen würde.


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2017)

Tobert schrieb:


> Da mein Lager voll mit kg dn 110 ist werde ich das jez wohl mit dem so bauen müssen


ist doch ok, zur not baut man halt 1 oder 2 Leitungen mehr ein, und die flansche für 6€ kosten ja net die Welt


----------



## Tobert (24. Juli 2017)

Genau 

Für den kommenden Stahlbeton hab ich mir ne Baustahlbiegemaschine gebaut 
  
  
Dann kann es bald losgehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Juli 2017)

Tolle Biegemaschine!
Wer so was brutzeln kann- da ist so ein Teichbau auch problemlos!

Eigentlich...reichen 5 oder 6mm Baustahl dicke aus für Teichprojekte.
Und da sind die Biegemaschienen an meinen Schultern angewachsen.

Das KG 110 kann man auch bei Abwasser, Kabelleerrohr oder Rückläufen nehmen- oder den Rest in den Kleinanzeigen anzubieten. Wenn Rechnungen noch da sind, sind viele Baumärkte wie Hornbach sehr kulant und nehmen zurück.

Ich pers. kann nur aus meinen Baufehlern heraus empfehlen den hydr. Wid. gering zu halten und bei Schwerkraftfilterung Förderhöhen zu vermeiden.


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich pers. kann nur aus meinen Baufehlern heraus empfehlen den hydr. Wid. gering zu halten und bei Schwerkraftfilterung Förderhöhen zu vermeiden.


==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paretoprinzip


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juli 2017)

Das Paretoprinzip greift hier nicht.

Der Mehraufwand finanziell und vom Arbeitsaufwand her ist bei KG 110 oder 125 sehr gering.

Der dauerhafte Mehraufwand im Teichbetrieb durch:
-in der TF Einlaufkammer stark abgesenkter Wasserpegel
-geringere freie Siebfläche
-kürzere Spülabstände
-höherer Diff. Druck/ Förderhöhe an der Pumpe, was bei höhenempfindlichen PumpSystemen ebenfalls dauerhaft Nachteile haben kann...

Man kann also eher mit 20% Mehraufwand beim Teichbau 80% an Effiziens herausholen- dauerhaft im Betrieb über Jahre...Energeieinsparung..
Die 20% sind da oft noch hoch gegriffen, wenn man oft den Materialpreis für passende Verrohrung zu Gesamtinvestition betrachtet....Deswegen ist es ja oft ein technisches, ökonomisches und ökologisches Trauerspiel...wenn immernoch an großen Teichen Leitungen kleiner KG 110 geplant, verkauft und eingebaut werden...

Dank der positiven Akribie von Florian kann man das hier gut mit den Kosten einsehen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...eichdoku-vom-garten-zum-koiteich.46034/page-9

683€ für Verrohrung zu 11274 Gesamtbaukosten (die ja wegen günstiger Abdichtung auch geringer blieben).
Wenn man jetzt noch nur den Mehraufwand für KG 125 gegen die Gesamtbaukosten gegenrechnet...

KG 110 ist ja auch schon toll! Es geht aber mit wenig Aufwand immer ein bisschen effektiver. Zumal es auch für KG 125 passende Rohrskimmer gibt...


----------



## Tobert (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo, nach einer Pause (zwischen Kinderzimmer herrichten und Windeln wechseln) melde ich mich wieder mit einem Lösungsvorschlag für die Kreisströmung meines Teiches.

Pflanzbereich (links und oben) ist vom Rechteckigen Schwimmbereich getrennt.
  
Rot gezeichnete Rohre führen direkt von der Biokammer zurück zum Teich.
Weiter oben die kurzen orangen Rohre (waagerecht und senkrecht) greife ich von der Pflanzzone als Rücklauf ab, so angeordnet das ich eine zweckmässige Kreisströmung erreiche.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Tobert (17. Apr. 2018)

Am Wochenende wurden die Gräben wieder freigelegt, die es mir beim letzten Frost wieder zugeschüttet hat.
Danach wurden Moniereisen zurechtgebogen und Betoniert.
      
Es wurde noch Eisen nach nem Bild eingearbeitet. Ich habe leider kein Bild davon.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Apr. 2018)

Warum gehen am Boden zwei KG Rohre in eines über?

Warum sind die BA nicht mittig angeordnet?

Saugleitungen KG 125...

Dein 110er KG nimmst Du für 4 Rückläufe ...
Und die am besten an den kurzen Seiten jeweils 2 Stück an diagonal gegenüberliegenden Ecken einströmen lassen.
So wird die Strömung die Längstseiten langgedrückt....und es könnte eine Kreisströmung entstehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Apr. 2018)

Die Rückläufe oben rechts vom Filterteich nach unten ausgerichtet sind schon gut.

Es fehlen dann noch die 2 unten links, die nach oben reinpusten...


----------



## Tobert (19. Apr. 2018)

Das Betonierte ist noch kein Teich. Da werden noch Wände gestellt und oben drauf kommt eine Holz Terrasse 4,5m x 4,5m. Das KG Rohr ist Abfluss für meine noch nicht vorhandene Outdoorküche, Dusche auf der Terrasse und Abfluss falls Mal Wasser kommt unter der Terrasse (Stauraum für Terrassenkrempel)

Das mit dem Rücklauf unten links und rechts weiß ich noch nicht wie ich das Verlegen soll...

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Apr. 2018)

Na rechts oben nur zwei kurze Überläufe vom Filterteich.
Nach links unten eben direkt von der Biokammer..oder LH Einpustekammer.


----------



## Tobert (21. Apr. 2018)

Ja klar. Ich meinte mit der Rohrverlegung und wenig Wiederstand wie möglich.
Und biokammer wird auch die LH Einpustekammer sein.


----------



## Tobert (25. Sep. 2018)

Hallo ihr fleißigen Teichbauer (Dazu gehöre ich wohl nicht) ich will mich Mal wieder melden und euch auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Nicht das ihr denkt ich habe alles fertig und schwimme schon seit Wochen...
Aaaber es ist Mal wieder was gegangen....
  
Eine Reihe fehlt jetzt noch.
Danach kommen Balken zwischen die Wände rein, darauf OSB Platten und als Abdichtung eine EPDM Folie (die ich schon habe).
Dann kommen wahrscheinlich WPC Dielen drauf.

Jetzt noch was negatives:
Meine 6000liter Zysterne hat von der Seite Druck bekomme und ist jetzt ein wenig zusammengedrückt, sodass der Schachtdeckel jetzt nicht mehr darauf passt weil das Loch oval ist.
Zudem hat es einen Knick gegeben im oberen Bereich der sogar gerissen ist.

Und im hinteren Teil des Schwimmbereiches hat es schon leichte Erdrutsche gegeben.
Ich hoffe nur das die Wände diesen Winter noch überstehen...
Nextes Jahr muss da unbedingt Wasser rein.


Gruß Tobias


----------



## Tobert (17. Okt. 2018)

Hallo, bei den Mauerarbeiten und dem Plan Balken innen rein zwischen die Wände zu dübeln hat sich nun ein Problem aufgetan....

Da ich wie schon beschrieben Balken innen rein zwischen die Wände Dübeln, darauf dann OSB verschrauben und mit Teichfolie abdichten wollte habe ich jetzt ein Problem mit dem Wandeinbauskimmer.

Denn der Wandeinbauskimmer hat einen Filterkorb den ich ab und zu leeren sollte. 
Dafür müsste ich dann irgendwie eine hässlich Klappe oder ähnliches in die Wpc Dielenterrasse einlassen und durch die Teichfolien Abdichtung auch durchbrechen.

Hier Mal ein paar Bilder dazu
 

 

   
Wenn ich nun den Sieb unter der Terrasse entnehmen wollte, müsste ich den Stein rechts noch aufmauern und somit 25cm höher als die an das Haus anschließende Terrasse, die ich schon in einer Ebene haben wollte.

Hier nun meine Frage: 

Macht es was wenn ich den Wandeinbauskimmer nicht in Längsrichtung mittig, sonder links schräg in die Ecke einbaue? Dies würde mir viel Kopfzerbrechen ersparen.
Und sogar noch Rohrleitungsstrecke.
  

  

Schönen Abend noch
Gruß Tobias


----------



## mitch (18. Okt. 2018)

Tobert schrieb:


> Macht es was wenn ich den Wandeinbauskimmer nicht in Längsrichtung mittig, sonder links schräg in die Ecke einbaue?


 wer sagt denn das der mittige Einbau der der beste Platz ist. solange es die richtige Seite ist (Hauptwindrichtung geprüft?) wird der Schmutz so oder so im Skimmer landen.


----------



## Zacky (18. Okt. 2018)

Die Ecke wird dann aber sicherlich auch noch ausgemauert, also unter dem Skimmer abgeschrägt!? Der Korb kann doch bei entsprechenden Vorfilter in der Filtertsrecke auch entnommen werden und bedarf so keiner Entleerung. Egal wie, dennoch sollte es eine einfache Option geben, um den Skimmer mal zu kontrollieren.


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> dennoch sollte es eine einfache Option geben, um den Skimmer mal zu kontrollieren.



Und eine Luftleitung mit einem kleine Sprudelstein hilft im Winter gegen das einfrieren .
Sofern eine kleine Belüfterpumpe angeschlossen wird und auch im Betrieb ist.


----------



## Tobert (18. Okt. 2018)

Die Windrichtung passt dann immernoch.

Und den Filterkorb lass ich Mal am besten drin wegen diversen Spielzeug was angesaugt werden könnte oder kleine Tierchen.

Die Ecken des Beckens will ich noch entschärfen.

Das mit der Belüftung ist eine gute Idee.

Danke


----------

